# Commencal Laufradsatz



## paulipan (10. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen,

ich interessiere mich für folgenden Laufradsatz: https://www.commencal-store.de/e13-lg1-dh-formula-laufradsatz-enduro-29-c2x30720568

Fährt diesen jemand von Euch? 
Was wiegt er?
Ist der Freilauf eher laut oder leise?

Würde mich über Eure Einschätzungen freuen. Ach ja, Commencal habe ich wegen dem Gewicht angeschrieben - die melden sich aber seit Wochen nicht.


----------



## AddiP (10. Mai 2022)

Moin,
ich fahre die Naben mit DT Swiss E532 Felgen. 
Der Sound ist meiner Meinung nach gut!
Nicht ganz so laut wie eine Hope...aber ich hab die Nabe auch noch nicht entfettet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (10. Mai 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für folgenden Laufradsatz: https://www.commencal-store.de/e13-lg1-dh-formula-laufradsatz-enduro-29-c2x30720568
> 
> ...


Auf der Website sind doch die einzelnen Bauteile des LRS exakt benannt.

Die Gewichte kann man sich anhand der Daten easy selbst ergooglen.


----------



## AddiP (10. Mai 2022)




----------



## paulipan (10. Mai 2022)

AddiP schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1475503


Uff. Wieso hab ich das nicht gesehen?


----------



## paulipan (17. Mai 2022)

Hab mir nun einen Laufradsatz bestellt. Bin gespannt, wann er ankommt und wie die erste Sichtprüfung ausfällt...


----------



## sebl85 (28. Juli 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hab mir nun einen Laufradsatz bestellt. Bin gespannt, wann er ankommt und wie die erste Sichtprüfung ausfällt...


Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem Laufradsatz? Bin ja echt skeptisch was den Preis angeht.

Mit den Naben habe ich jetzt keine Erfahrungen bzw kenne ich nicht, aber die Felgen sind mit Sicherheit nicht die schlechtesten.


----------



## paulipan (28. Juli 2022)

sebl85 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem Laufradsatz? Bin ja echt skeptisch was den Preis angeht.
> 
> Mit den Naben habe ich jetzt keine Erfahrungen bzw kenne ich nicht, aber die Felgen sind mit Sicherheit nicht die schlechtesten.


Fahre den LRS nun seit einigen Wochen in meinem Enduro und war damit in Finale, Sölden und Saalbach. Bisher völlig ohne Problemchen. Rundlauf okay, Speichenspannung tadellos....!


----------



## sebl85 (28. Juli 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Fahre den LRS nun seit einigen Wochen in meinem Enduro und war damit in Finale, Sölden und Saalbach. Bisher völlig ohne Problemchen. Rundlauf okay, Speichenspannung tadellos....!


Danke für deine Antwort.

Bin echt am überlegen,  ob ich mir den zulege. Ist zwar ein wenig schwer, aber für den Preis ist das mehr als fair.


----------



## paulipan (28. Juli 2022)

sebl85 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Bin echt am überlegen,  ob ich mir den zulege. Ist zwar ein wenig schwer, aber für den Preis ist das mehr als fair.


Genau das war auch meine Kaufentscheidung. Für den Preis ein fairer und bisher haltbarer Laufradsatz.


----------

